# New Oracle Touch, missing grub screw....



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

So just received my replacement/upgrade Oracle Touch  Immediately I wanted to adjust the dose via the tamp fan as it was over filling and making it hard to fit the portafilter to the grouped. Popped the fan out followed by the adjustment shaft, only to find this was loose as there was no grub screw fitted So my new machine will sit ideal whilst I wait for Amazon Prime to deliver 250 grub screws tomorrow when I only need 1 Would of been really handy to have my old machine right now... in fact I might pop back to Currys and see if they still have mine...


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Amazon Prime came through and I now have 249 unused grub screws  Oh well, resolved the original issue and I can now adjust and lock the tamp fan. Have it dosing 19g constantly into a dual basket and 11g into a single basket for the other half


----------

